# Anyone make music?? musicians??



## jbreeze (Feb 18, 2008)

I play guitar and bass and shit but I love to make electronic/ambient type music..anyone record music here?? I want some links, I wanna hear some shit. Bump bump


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 18, 2008)

natmoon makes good music, he might show up in this thread.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 18, 2008)

used to play the drums , quit playing about 4 yrs ago.. sometimes I miss it .. I got lots and lots of pussy when I was in a band ... .. But everyone has to grow up sometime.. It was fun..


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 18, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> natmoon makes good music, he might show up in this thread.


what kind of stuff does he make, ive watched his journal..might have to holler at him..the rollitup allstar band, takin audtions now..we are playin bonnaroo next year lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 18, 2008)

jbreeze said:


> what kind of stuff does he make, ive watched his journal..might have to holler at him..the rollitup allstar band, takin audtions now..we are playin bonnaroo next year lol





Rumor has it they are going to announce Led Zeppelin In the next upcoming weeks .. Better hurry and get your tickets .. Once that is announced Bonnaroo will sell out QUICK


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 18, 2008)

dont jinx me dude, i gotta wait til friday til im paid..i would borrow the dam money til then if i could


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 18, 2008)

jbreeze said:


> what kind of stuff does he make, ive watched his journal..might have to holler at him..the rollitup allstar band, takin audtions now..we are playin bonnaroo next year lol


 i think he does synth music.


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 18, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i think he does synth music.


good stuff


----------



## xbravoz (Feb 18, 2008)

I played guitar for 15 years until my daughter died....now it takes me back to that time...maybe one day I'll pick it up again.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 18, 2008)

check out mine. i've been playing for 1 year.....YouTube - fdd2blk's Channel

i suck.


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> check out mine. i've been playing for 1 year.....YouTube - fdd2blk's Channel
> 
> i suck.


The great fdd has posted in my thread, i can retire from rollitup now..lol..you dont suck..sometimes simple is all you need to get your emotion across..its about the muuuussiicc


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 18, 2008)

oh and im definately feelin the video lol..thats some funny shit, your little buddy you have there lol


----------



## xbravoz (Feb 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> check out mine. i've been playing for 1 year.....YouTube - fdd2blk's Channel
> 
> i suck.


Dude you put a drum and bass behind that lick and all of a sudden it don't suck.....It's funny bro...the longer you play the less impressed you are with your playing...cause there's always a new skill that your trying rip out ...and someone else that plays that shit flawlessly while your strugglin....Even when chicks are throwin pussy at you left and right...In your mind your like, yeah I'm alright but if I could just play that Steve Vai song without a single mistake.....Then I'll be bigger than God


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 18, 2008)

xbravoz said:


> I played guitar for 15 years until my daughter died....now it takes me back to that time...maybe one day I'll pick it up again.


sorry to hear that man


----------



## natmoon (Feb 19, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> natmoon makes good music, he might show up in this thread.


Yeah man i showed up lol
Click the lower link in my signature to go to my music page.
I have 70+ tracks there that you can listen to or download for free.
All kinds of shit there from classical to ambient


----------



## WeFallToday (Feb 19, 2008)

I play piano,drums,guitar and bass


I have a very musical family,i have alot of things to record with,but to me music is never complete without vocals,and im horrible at singing so i don't record much.


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 19, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Yeah man i showed up lol
> Click the lower link in my signature to go to my music page.
> I have 70+ tracks there that you can listen to or download for free.
> All kinds of shit there from classical to ambient


There he is..im about to have me a listen


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 19, 2008)

cool stuff natmoon..similar to what I do. If I kept my stuff on this computer I would create a link or something


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 19, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Yeah man i showed up lol
> Click the lower link in my signature to go to my music page.
> I have 70+ tracks there that you can listen to or download for free.
> All kinds of shit there from classical to ambient


 i knew it wouldnt be long. now you guys can work on the rollitup band lol.


----------



## ladodgers42012 (Feb 19, 2008)

i produce beats


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 20, 2008)

ladodgers42012 said:


> i produce beats


you got any links or a myspace or somethin? I like to hear what other people do


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 20, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i knew it wouldnt be long. now you guys can work on the rollitup band lol.


i cant wait for the groupie love


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 21, 2008)

i found one for ya


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 21, 2008)

I own an indie hip hop label but dont make the music.I just put the shit together make the tours,get the pressing and distribution together and plan the advertising and in between spend a ton of time in the studio lolI luv underground hip hop get my head noddin, nice jazzy horn some piano and a simple chop and sample with so good vernacular laid over it..nothing better...can't do rap though that shit on the radio today is pur garbage and sattelite radio is just as bad support the indie stations and colege stations..


----------



## voodoo child (Feb 21, 2008)

I play guitar, I've been playing for 4 years. I'm self taught and I'll go to the music academy next fall


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 21, 2008)

I've played drums for 40 years . Lots of rock & blues . I just heard on the radio Zep was to start touring in sept. but since then I've heard its all crap . BUMMER


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 21, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> I own an indie hip hop label but dont make the music.I just put the shit together make the tours,get the pressing and distribution together and plan the advertising and in between spend a ton of time in the studio lolI luv underground hip hop get my head noddin, nice jazzy horn some piano and a simple chop and sample with so good vernacular laid over it..nothing better...can't do rap though that shit on the radio today is pur garbage and sattelite radio is just as bad support the indie stations and colege stations..


Your a busy man fletch..between runnin a label and designing aeroponic systems lol..I actually made your small aero unit, but I've just been doin bubblers now


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 21, 2008)

voodoo child said:


> I play guitar, I've been playing for 4 years. I'm self taught and I'll go to the music academy next fall


which academy? I was lookin inot berklee school of music in boston for a summer session. Wish I could do the whole music production program


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 21, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i found one for ya


Thats just wrong in so many ways koosh lol...but maybe if you get enough beers in me..lol...


----------



## voodoo child (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm going to Fermatta Schoo of Music in Mexico (wich is a Berklee International Network member)


----------



## rob the pot head (Feb 25, 2008)

MySpace.com - The Smokes - San Diego / Calexico, California - Blues / Garage / Rock - www.myspace.com/thesmokeso


----------



## rob the pot head (Feb 25, 2008)

thats me band


----------



## jackonthebox (Feb 25, 2008)

I play guitar, and some rocking bass, and took piano lessons for 8 years. I'm going next fall to school for audio recording technology.


----------



## EMDrummer (Feb 26, 2008)

yeah, me and some good friends of mine are in a band called Electrik Magik, man, I'd say we're pretty good, man

http://files1.mailboxdrive.com/mp3s-new/n/[email protected]/714483.mp3

that's a DEMO of us just jamming to one of our newer songs, I capitalized demo so you know not to be too critical, we were super baked at the time, man, so there's a few mistakes


----------



## overfiend (Feb 26, 2008)

've played 5 string bass for about 15 years weird style i'll get something up here


----------



## Thebot (Feb 26, 2008)

jackonthebox said:


> I play guitar, and some rocking bass, and took piano lessons for 8 years. I'm going next fall to school for audio recording technology.


you going to fullsail?


----------



## jackonthebox (Feb 26, 2008)

not hating on fullsail or anything, but its REAL expensive and plus, they're curriculum doesn't include a lot of interesting things about recording, and also they don't require hardly any musical talent/knowledge.

I'm going to unc asheville. AMAZING audio program. Amazing music department also.


----------



## Thebot (Feb 26, 2008)

mad people hate on it for those reasons, but its because they have no idea of the prerequisites you HAVE to have before you get on the board. i got my associates in recording arts there and for the first few months every one's like wheres the recording shit at, but once you sit in one of their several 2 million dollar suites you know why you didnt see it for so long. there is soooo much to learn that if you were in the studio from the beginning it'd be like a virgin trying to pull a ron jeremy. musical talent and knowledge really dont mean shit if your going to school to be an engineer. i am a very talented musician and had been recording on a digital 8 track for a few years before going, and i can honestly tell you everything i knew before hand meant nothing once i was there. in the span of one year i went from using a 300 dollar digital 8 track to running close to a 10,000 dollar home studio. i can tell that youve looked into unc but i would definitely say regardless of the school, your going to go through a few months of bullshit before you start getting your feet wet. im definitely not trying to recruit for fullsail, orlando is the biggest asshole on the face of the planet. it was the worst year of my life, except when we were actually recording, but you have lots and lots to learn.


----------



## jackonthebox (Feb 26, 2008)

did you get any classes that were like 3 in the morning? I heard they have real weird class times there too.


----------



## Thebot (Feb 26, 2008)

dude that shit was the worst, 3am or 1 am labs that are 4 hours long. only thing that was kinda cool about it was the 5 am blunt session after labs to get us all sleepy. you feel cracked out after looking at all those faders and knobs for four hours in the middle of the night.


----------



## mexiblunt (Feb 26, 2008)

Thebot said:


> dude that shit was the worst, 3am or 1 am labs that are 4 hours long. only thing that was kinda cool about it was the 5 am blunt session after labs to get us all sleepy. you feel cracked out after looking at all those faders and knobs for four hours in the middle of the night.


4 sure. My bandmate and I went through audio enginering school. we also had night sessions cause some bands like that, and plus the in class stuff usually happened during the day.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 28, 2008)

I've been playing the electric bass for a little over 18 years now, the drums for about 10 years on and off and the electric guitar for about the same amount of time. Unfortunately I don't have the right equipment for recording and posting on the Internet because I lost all of my gear when I used to live in SoFla. Some scumbag broke into my recording studio and stole all of my equipment, about $50,000 worth  !!!!

So naturally I have had to start all over from scratch and it's a very slow process especially with little money...


----------



## Thebot (Feb 28, 2008)

fuck yea its a slow process, i feel for you man. i would seriously cry if someone stole my shit. i keep an external hard drive hidden in my room though with all my protools files just in case some jackass tries to rob me. i could never get over loosing all my music.


----------



## southpaw (Mar 1, 2008)

I believe I was sitting in the passenger seat of my foreman's truck, on the 7 mile bridge, coming home from working in Key West when I got the call.

I remember feeling the overwhelming urge to throw myself off the bridge while the truck was zipping down the road 

Never Again!!!


----------



## smoke two joints (Mar 1, 2008)

yeah man, i play guitar been playing for 3 years, i wouldnt say im awsome, but im getting there slowly but surely =]


----------



## flowcentral (Mar 1, 2008)

SoundClick artist: Flow Central - rap, hip hop, south, swagger, weed, alcohol, hoes


----------



## stonegrove (Mar 2, 2008)

i rap, SENSE WITH GAME THE OFFICIAL WEBSITE!! or MySpace.com - WWW.SENSEWITHGAME.INFO! R.I.P SANJ - FREE CRAX!!!! - London, UK - Hip Hop / Rap / R&B - www.myspace.com/bigpsg


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 2, 2008)

voodoo child said:


> I'm going to Fermatta Schoo of Music in Mexico (wich is a Berklee International Network member)


very nice my man


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 2, 2008)

i was looking into a couple recording arts schools. I went down and looked at full sail but the price and scheduling was an issue. I couldnt work and go to school with that schedule


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 2, 2008)

rob the pot head said:


> MySpace.com - The Smokes - San Diego / Calexico, California - Blues / Garage / Rock - MySpace.com - The Smokes - San Diego / Calexico, California - Blues / Garage / Rock - www.myspace.com/thesmokeso


cool man..yo got an old school ramones, clash, sex pistols things goin on there


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 2, 2008)

southpaw said:


> I've been playing the electric bass for a little over 18 years now, the drums for about 10 years on and off and the electric guitar for about the same amount of time. Unfortunately I don't have the right equipment for recording and posting on the Internet because I lost all of my gear when I used to live in SoFla. Some scumbag broke into my recording studio and stole all of my equipment, about $50,000 worth  !!!!
> 
> So naturally I have had to start all over from scratch and it's a very slow process especially with little money...


thats fuckin terrible my man..ive spent thousands on all my shit, it isnt cheap. I would have definately considered jumping off a bridge a time or two myself.


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 2, 2008)

EMDrummer said:


> yeah, me and some good friends of mine are in a band called Electrik Magik, man, I'd say we're pretty good, man
> 
> http://files1.mailboxdrive.com/mp3s-new/n/[email protected]/714483.mp3
> 
> that's a DEMO of us just jamming to one of our newer songs, I capitalized demo so you know not to be too critical, we were super baked at the time, man, so there's a few mistakes


Im not critical person brother..unless your a cocky shit, and even then I would just bet your ass and then make peace with you lol. If aything I guess as a guitar player I wasn't "impressed" with the guitar work but sometimes simple is all you need. As im listening im thinking "the drummer can groove", then I saw your screen name lol. Nice work my friend


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 2, 2008)

^^i meant beat*, i cant type today


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 2, 2008)

flowcentral said:


> SoundClick artist: Flow Central - rap, hip hop, south, swagger, weed, alcohol, hoes


not bad man..you should link up wit someone who makes beats. Every town has 1000 people that think there a producer. You can usually find someone that has a sound you feel


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 2, 2008)

stonegrove said:


> i rap, SENSE WITH GAME THE OFFICIAL WEBSITE!! or MySpace.com - SENSE WITH GAME THE OFFICIAL WEBSITE!!! R.I.P SANJ - FREE CRAX!!!! - London, UK - Hip Hop / Rap / R&B - MySpace.com - WWW.SENSEWITHGAME.INFO! R.I.P SANJ - FREE CRAX!!!! - London, UK - Hip Hop / Rap / R&B - www.myspace.com/bigpsg


i like it..you make those beats and cut those samples?


----------



## flowcentral (Mar 3, 2008)

jbreeze said:


> not bad man..you should link up wit someone who makes beats. Every town has 1000 people that think there a producer. You can usually find someone that has a sound you feel


thx....i just do it for fun tho so i stick with the beats that i get for free, no intention of sellin it, appriciate you checkin it out tho


----------



## yeah okay 1 (Mar 3, 2008)

Does Fruity Loops Count........HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## overfiend (Mar 3, 2008)

how can i post music i dont want to put my page because it has too much personal info on it.


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 3, 2008)

yeah okay 1 said:


> Does Fruity Loops Count........HAHAHAHAHA


hey I use fruity loops sometimes......sometimes.....lol


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 3, 2008)

overfiend said:


> how can i post music i dont want to put my page because it has too much personal info on it.


you can upload some of your tracks to soundclick.com...that would be a good idea, the one guy on this thread gave me his myspace for his band but had his fuckin picture on it, im like...dude, seriously.....i want to hear peoples music, not set them up for prison lol


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 3, 2008)

flowcentral said:


> thx....i just do it for fun tho so i stick with the beats that i get for free, no intention of sellin it, appriciate you checkin it out tho


no prob..you do have some skills tho, you dont just stay on the whole guns,gangsta, blah, blah crap..you should check out some cheap programs to make your tracks then, thats how i started doin it


----------



## natmoon (Mar 4, 2008)

I use fruity loops as well as many other tools and hardware.
Fruity loops is excellent for doing certain things.
I notice that a lot of you like to listen to hiphop,gangsta rap kind of stuff which i dont do really,however i did try to do one track ages ago that used vocals of this kind.
I made it with fruity loops and a midi keyboard and used some royalty free vocal samples that were in fruity loops already.
All the actual music and drums i made up as i went along

rerecordnotfadeaway
hi-fi URL: Start Player


----------



## overfiend (Mar 5, 2008)

finally got 1 tune up for ya let me know what ya think. this is a 3 piece band i play bass
SoundClick artist: weedherb - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## voodoo child (Mar 5, 2008)

overfiend said:


> finally got 1 tune up for ya let me know what ya think. this is a 3 piece band i play bass
> SoundClick artist: weedherb - page with MP3 music downloads


cool stuff dude, digging the time signatures, crazy guitar, and old school sounding bass


----------



## Thebot (Mar 5, 2008)

overfiend said:


> finally got 1 tune up for ya let me know what ya think. this is a 3 piece band i play bass
> SoundClick artist: weedherb - page with MP3 music downloads


that was pretty sick. ever heard melt banana? sounds like something you might like, alot faster and more hectic though


----------



## overfiend (Mar 5, 2008)

yeah i've heard of melt banana seen em at redrum some warehouse club near me


----------



## natmoon (Mar 5, 2008)

Some mixing i did on the virtual pc decks using native instruments traktor dj ages ago.
Haven't spent enough time with that program yet though
Spymac.com : lifesabeat_0001.wmv


----------



## overfiend (Mar 5, 2008)

i used cubase on "hotfoot" that was my first multitrack recording.we have 8 songs on the cd i used 6 tracks for the drums, 1 for bass. and 1 for guitar then dubbed guitar again to give it more punch recording your own shit is fun but hard because you cant mix with an un-bias ear.


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 6, 2008)

overfiend said:


> finally got 1 tune up for ya let me know what ya think. this is a 3 piece band i play bass
> SoundClick artist: weedherb - page with MP3 music downloads


pretty cool..thats some crazy shit. Very experimental


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 6, 2008)

overfiend said:


> i used cubase on "hotfoot" that was my first multitrack recording.we have 8 songs on the cd i used 6 tracks for the drums, 1 for bass. and 1 for guitar then dubbed guitar again to give it more punch recording your own shit is fun but hard because you cant mix with an un-bias ear.


yea i love what you can do now a days in the studio. You ever want to start messin wit sounds and shit you should check out a program called "Reason". Its like havin 10,000 dollars of nice synthesizers and effects in a 300 dollar program


----------



## Thebot (Mar 7, 2008)

jbreeze said:


> yea i love what you can do now a days in the studio. You ever want to start messin wit sounds and shit you should check out a program called "Reason". Its like havin 10,000 dollars of nice synthesizers and effects in a 300 dollar program


reason is real easy to get for free too. I only use it for drum sequencing, but if your not running a DAW then its a sick program to have for all sorts of shit


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 7, 2008)

Ya gotta love a good pro tools HD setup and a nice mpc4000 studio station mixed with the good old Triton keyboard and having my old asr is nice too


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 7, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Ya gotta love a good pro tools HD setup and a nice mpc4000 studio station mixed with the good old Triton keyboard and having my old asr is nice too


Tritons are nice..i cant afford a pro tools HD..but im also not harvesting 20 somethin plants from my aero set up like some people


----------



## Thebot (Mar 7, 2008)

jbreeze said:


> Tritons are nice..i cant afford a pro tools HD..but im also not harvesting 20 somethin plants from my aero set up like some people


how the fuck much is HD now. shit was like 40,000 when i was in school. i cant imagine that setup for a home studio unless your like el-p or dan the automator.


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 7, 2008)

you can get an hd for under 10,000 now..but the hd 192 and all that gets as expensive as anything out there now. Once you do have the dam hd you need to spend like 10,000 on new mics cause that shit will expose your cheaper mics.


----------



## Thebot (Mar 7, 2008)

honestly, i put more faith in the mic than the audiocard. ive heard two different neumann's on a firewire 1814, pro tools LE setup and they were amazing. i got my degree in audio engineering and from what ive experienced in recording at home/studio the mics make more of a difference. ive got two b.l.u.e bluebirds for vox and guitar and a handful of sm58's and for what i do the mics are amazing compared to my hardware. i do run an expensive set up, but when i decide to buy equipment i go all out and get the best affordable. i still think HD is pointless in a home studio unless your running your own label. i have yet to meet anyone that has covered their expenses in a home studio by engineering. prove me wrong...


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 8, 2008)

with everything you can do digital at home now it eliminates half the things you use to need to get a great sound(as long as you have a little engineer and creativity in you). Just get some quality mics..i love the Line 6 POD series for tracking guitar and bass, if you learn how to tweak it right you can get a sound equal to any mic'd cab. You ever work wit line 6 gear bot?


----------



## overfiend (Mar 8, 2008)

i recorded with the pod in a studio and it did give my bass some serious punch on the direct track


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 9, 2008)

overfiend said:


> i recorded with the pod in a studio and it did give my bass some serious punch on the direct track


yea its sick


----------



## Thebot (Mar 9, 2008)

jbreeze said:


> with everything you can do digital at home now it eliminates half the things you use to need to get a great sound(as long as you have a little engineer and creativity in you). Just get some quality mics..i love the Line 6 POD series for tracking guitar and bass, if you learn how to tweak it right you can get a sound equal to any mic'd cab. You ever work wit line 6 gear bot?


yea I have, not for extensive periods of time though. I helped a friend of mine setup cubase with the pod, and tracked some death metal shit for him. Not really my cup of tea as far as death metal, but the guitar sounded great. He was using a tripple rectifier mesa, but only with 2 sm58s and it sounded just how we wanted after a little mixing.


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 9, 2008)

Thebot said:


> yea I have, not for extensive periods of time though. I helped a friend of mine setup cubase with the pod, and tracked some death metal shit for him. Not really my cup of tea as far as death metal, but the guitar sounded great. He was using a tripple rectifier mesa, but only with 2 sm58s and it sounded just how we wanted after a little mixing.


mesa rectifiers are my favorite amps for rock/metal..mixed wit a marshall jcm for solo's..fuckin amazin..line 6 pods cover me at home tho, I only get to play wit those toys when Im at my friends studio


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 10, 2008)

hello my bro's! I spent 11 years playing all across Canada, the U.S. and Mexico. I was playing Country and Classic Rock mainly because there wasnt really enough money in the heavy rock/metal business to make a living at it. I've been out of the loop now for a few years but I still go to whatever jams are going on, and still hook up with some of my old road warrior buddies sometimes for some hoots, tell stories and get fucked up in general, lol. Miss those days though. I got to see alot of places that not a lot of ppl ever get to in their lives, and traveled for free. Damn I miss it though, hehe


----------



## flowcentral (Mar 16, 2008)

here ya go, when i posted before i didnt really link you to any relevant songs, soo...

SoundClick artist: Flow Central - rap, hip hop, south, swagger, weed, alcohol, hoes
'same old song"
SoundClick artist: Flow Central - rap, hip hop, south, swagger, weed, alcohol, hoes
'The Dope Spot"


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 17, 2008)

flowcentral said:


> here ya go, when i posted before i didnt really link you to any relevant songs, soo...
> 
> SoundClick artist: Flow Central - rap, hip hop, south, swagger, weed, alcohol, hoes
> 'same old song"
> ...


I dig it..watch postin links wit your face in it tho if your talkin about growin bud on this forum, if your not your cool then..just lookin out


----------



## flowcentral (Mar 17, 2008)

naw man i wouldnt actuaslly do something like that, just jokin havin funn


----------



## Thebot (Mar 17, 2008)

flowcentral said:


> naw man i wouldnt actuaslly do something like that, just jokin havin funn


??? you wouldnt do what, i did see your face. i definitely dont dig the whole drug rap scene but you do sound pretty good. im not hating, because its not my scene, ive been recording and producing mad hip hop for years and you do have a good flow, but like dudeman said, if your posting your face on a growing weed forum its not that safe. like i said everyone has their own style, even if its not mine, but you do your style well.
peace


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 18, 2008)

I'd love to post some music links to my stuff, though everything has pics of me...kinda sucks, i could just take my pic off soundclick....hmmmm been emceeing, and producing hip-hop(good hip hop) and rock/r&b/vocalists and instrmentals for about 10 years, used to emcee for DnB and over breakbeats but i'm an old fashioned hip hop head...now im on a slightly more political tip.....we'll see if i feel like takin off that pic

...took it off here's a link Music page of Jey - MP3 music page on SoundClick

p.s. Jey isn't my name...Just Enjoying Youth...old crew... 

Storm


----------



## natmoon (Mar 18, 2008)

Stormfront said:


> I'd love to post some music links to my stuff, though everything has pics of me...kinda sucks, i could just take my pic off soundclick....hmmmm been emceeing, and producing hip-hop(good hip hop) and rock/r&b/vocalists and instrmentals for about 10 years, used to emcee for DnB and over breakbeats but i'm an old fashioned hip hop head...now im on a slightly more political tip.....we'll see if i feel like takin off that pic
> 
> ...took it off here's a link Music page of Jey - MP3 music page on SoundClick
> 
> ...


Just had a listen through and its not what i would normally listen to as i am so stoned and spaced out i only listen to hard core synthesizer weirdness really but it all sounded well made and well recorded to me.
Good work and good vocals


----------



## Thebot (Mar 18, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Just had a listen through and its not what i would normally listen to as i am so stoned and spaced out i only listen to hard core synthesizer weirdness really but it all sounded well made and well recorded to me.
> Good work and good vocals


you should listen to yip yip or the locust. Lots of synth and lots of weirdness


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 18, 2008)

Stormfront said:


> I'd love to post some music links to my stuff, though everything has pics of me...kinda sucks, i could just take my pic off soundclick....hmmmm been emceeing, and producing hip-hop(good hip hop) and rock/r&b/vocalists and instrmentals for about 10 years, used to emcee for DnB and over breakbeats but i'm an old fashioned hip hop head...now im on a slightly more political tip.....we'll see if i feel like takin off that pic
> 
> ...took it off here's a link Music page of Jey - MP3 music page on SoundClick
> 
> ...


its cool..you make your own tracks?


----------



## smoke two joints (Mar 18, 2008)

i play guitar and am currently learning walk by pantera =D


----------



## flowcentral (Mar 18, 2008)

Thebot said:


> ??? you wouldnt do what, i did see your face. i definitely dont dig the whole drug rap scene but you do sound pretty good. im not hating, because its not my scene, ive been recording and producing mad hip hop for years and you do have a good flow, but like dudeman said, if your posting your face on a growing weed forum its not that safe. like i said everyone has their own style, even if its not mine, but you do your style well.
> peace


 
I'm just here for the community, let the cops come knockin if they want....all I have growing is vegetables...tomatoes, peppers, eggplant, corn, dill and a few more, I have nothin to worry about....thanks for the concern though.

and besides, regardless of showing a picture, it would be just as stupid being here at all, if i was growing, since i am logged from an IP through comcast, in my name, to my house


----------



## stonersundays (Mar 18, 2008)

Im a pro dj if that counts...

(no, not the shitty mobile dj's you see at dances and partys) im a club dj, I spin trance,house, and some breaks..
ill make a mix and post it some time soon


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 18, 2008)

smoke two joints said:


> i play guitar and am currently learning walk by pantera =D


you cant go wrong learning to play dimebag


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 18, 2008)

stonersundays said:


> Im a pro dj if that counts...
> 
> (no, not the shitty mobile dj's you see at dances and partys) im a club dj, I spin trance,house, and some breaks..
> ill make a mix and post it some time soon


I got a friend who does that, but he's more into the hip hop thing..he gets on the radio sometimes on a pretty big hip hop station. Mx something up on throw it on the thread..lets have a listen


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 18, 2008)

jbreeze said:


> its cool..you make your own tracks?



yea i do everything myself, i work with my co-producer, who is a serious DNB/hip hop DJ(vinyl only...cdj's suck!) i also do some serious synth tracks, but most of the material on soundclick is about 1-3 years old, the new stuff I'm workin with is pretty epic, but im a sucker for clean guitars live drums and a dope piano melody, and on occasion i've been known to jump around with glow sticks, I do love the people in the Electronica scene more than the "rap" scene....


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 19, 2008)

Stormfront said:


> yea i do everything myself, i work with my co-producer, who is a serious DNB/hip hop DJ(vinyl only...cdj's suck!) i also do some serious synth tracks, but most of the material on soundclick is about 1-3 years old, the new stuff I'm workin with is pretty epic, but im a sucker for clean guitars live drums and a dope piano melody, and on occasion i've been known to jump around with glow sticks, I do love the people in the Electronica scene more than the "rap" scene....


thats whats up..you play any instruments? Thats probably the best thing people can do, learn to play something, to make the best beats. Almost every real good producer out now plays a few instruments. Brian Mcknight plays like 12, and plays them good, thats crazy


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I've played guitar since I was a kid (14) and have done the band scene.I really miss it sometimes,but with my arthritis can only play for short time before it gets too painful. Enjoy your youth, it will go all too soon.
Rock 'n' Roll!!!


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 19, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> I've played guitar since I was a kid (14) and have done the band scene.I really miss it sometimes,but with my arthritis can only play for short time before it gets too painful. Enjoy your youth, it will go all too soon.
> Rock 'n' Roll!!!


words of wisdom from jimmy


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 19, 2008)

jbreeze said:


> words of wisdom from jimmy


Thanx,I am feeling like an old fart these days,went out last night to see a play directed by my best buddies son, it was his grad project for university. Only the other day, it seems, he was just a lad... 
And I really miss playing too,it's the most fun you can have with your clothes on!!!!


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 19, 2008)

jbreeze said:


> thats whats up..you play any instruments? Thats probably the best thing people can do, learn to play something, to make the best beats. Almost every real good producer out now plays a few instruments. Brian Mcknight plays like 12, and plays them good, thats crazy



Honestly, I used to play drums, and i was pretty good, then i found out i could make the drums on a drum machine....see avatar...and stop playing real drums.... i can play a lil guitar an a lil piano, nothing major, actually as far as reading and writing music i suck, but i have a good ear, i can pretty much listen to any song and replicate it, and when i make music i just sit around and play with a synth /guitar/drum machine til i like how it sounds, i know what i like doing, and what my vocals are good on. Even though my talents are far from "perfect Pitch" (as my singing is quite limited to solo....so-low nobody can hear), my musical abilities are decent for what i work with....

on the other hand i worked for 4 years as an audio engineer, and i've been messing around with Recording for about 10 years so at least i know something, even if it's not being a great composer lol.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 19, 2008)

_I sing also and play the piano._
_I do read music but prefer to impro_

_Thanks impressive being an audio engineer. Thats cool. I'd like to one make my own cd a well as the many other things I want to do_


Stormfront said:


> Honestly, I used to play drums, and i was pretty good, then i found out i could make the drums on a drum machine....see avatar...and stop playing real drums.... i can play a lil guitar an a lil piano, nothing major, actually as far as reading and writing music i suck, but i have a good ear, i can pretty much listen to any song and replicate it, and when i make music i just sit around and play with a synth /guitar/drum machine til i like how it sounds, i know what i like doing, and what my vocals are good on. Even though my talents are far from "perfect Pitch" (as my singing is quite limited to solo....so-low nobody can hear), my musical abilities are decent for what i work with....
> 
> on the other hand i worked for 4 years as an audio engineer, and i've been messing around with Recording for about 10 years so at least i know something, even if it's not being a great composer lol.


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I sing also and play the piano._
> _I do read music but prefer to impro_
> 
> _Thanks impressive being an audio engineer. Thats cool. I'd like to one make my own cd a well as the many other things I want to do_


the greatest thing about music, is that it is available for anyone, if you wish to become an engineer, a producer, a composer, or an artist, YOU CAN!

right now i'm dabbling in the process of mastering, tryig to learn without a teacher is harder i think, but definitely more enjoyable, i took a clas to become an audio engineer, and after 6 months i got a shiny piece of paper that said i was certified, since then I've taught myself about 90% more than i ever learned in that class....

I say if you want to do anything at least try, not succeeding isn't failure, not trying is....

I wish you the best with your singing, hope to hear a song someday, though i probably wont know its you , but goodluck anyway!!!


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 19, 2008)

mrs lacy visits the thread..welcome..i follow your journal. I'd like to hear some of your singing and piano playing. I've vowed to still learn to play the piano, I just been stuck on guitar for so long


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 19, 2008)

Stormfront said:


> the greatest thing about music, is that it is available for anyone, if you wish to become an engineer, a producer, a composer, or an artist, YOU CAN!
> 
> right now i'm dabbling in the process of mastering, tryig to learn without a teacher is harder i think, but definitely more enjoyable, i took a clas to become an audio engineer, and after 6 months i got a shiny piece of paper that said i was certified, since then I've taught myself about 90% more than i ever learned in that class....
> 
> ...


so much love in this thread..can you feel the positive vibes? ...b


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 19, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> Thanx,I am feeling like an old fart these days,went out last night to see a play directed by my best buddies son, it was his grad project for university. Only the other day, it seems, he was just a lad...
> And I really miss playing too,it's the most fun you can have with your clothes on!!!!


I cant imagine. Im in my mid 20's and starting to feel old already..my kid starts school in a year..God be with me


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 19, 2008)

eh mid 20's me too, i don't feel old, i wont feel old when im in my mid 80's, i'll probably still be bumping my music as a grandpa, and pissing off my kids when i turn on some warren G, it's gonna be great!

also...being positive when it comes to music is the only way to be, sure...I have a job, but music is my life, i hate my job, all the love i can give is put into music, and various other things....but music is number one i think, it's always there to cheer you up, it can always define how you feel...it's great!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 20, 2008)

_Thanks Storm._
_I actually put my instruments away and haven't been doing it in a long while. Hubby often says it is a shame._

_I do have the sources to do something like that. I just am so technically challenged and a lot involves the computer._

_I think I might get back inot it again. It seems like the right time._

_Thanks for the inspiration._

_I do have a strong belief system but somehow when it comes to my own dreams I fall short of ever realizing them._
_I have done a lot of concerts and performances but unfortunately never recorded them._


Stormfront said:


> the greatest thing about music, is that it is available for anyone, if you wish to become an engineer, a producer, a composer, or an artist, YOU CAN!
> 
> right now i'm dabbling in the process of mastering, tryig to learn without a teacher is harder i think, but definitely more enjoyable, i took a clas to become an audio engineer, and after 6 months i got a shiny piece of paper that said i was certified, since then I've taught myself about 90% more than i ever learned in that class....
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Mar 20, 2008)

_Thanks Jbreeze._
_I doubt you ever will. I usually keep my musical talents to myself now but thanks all the same._
_The easiest way to learn any instrument is to learn all your major and minor chords first._
_Especially playing either guitar and piano. thatw ay you can basically play anything in any key._




jbreeze said:


> mrs lacy visits the thread..welcome..i follow your journal. I'd like to hear some of your singing and piano playing. I've vowed to still learn to play the piano, I just been stuck on guitar for so long


----------



## Lacy (Mar 20, 2008)

_I'm 42 and doing feel old at all. I think I have too much childishness in me to ever feel old. It annoys people at times but I can't help it. Its just me._
_And I hope that I appreciate music throughout my entire life._


Stormfront said:


> eh mid 20's me too, i don't feel old, i wont feel old when im in my mid 80's, i'll probably still be bumping my music as a grandpa, and pissing off my kids when i turn on some warren G, it's gonna be great!
> 
> also...being positive when it comes to music is the only way to be, sure...I have a job, but music is my life, i hate my job, all the love i can give is put into music, and various other things....but music is number one i think, it's always there to cheer you up, it can always define how you feel...it's great!


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I'm 42 and doing feel old at all. I think I have too much childishness in me to ever feel old. It annoys people at times but I can't help it. Its just me._
> _And I hope that I appreciate music throughout my entire life._


That's the spirit, i want to die with headphones on (but the music still blasting thru speakers to piss off my kids), and a grin on my face


----------



## cream8 (Mar 21, 2008)

thats what its all about. doing it for the love. ive played music since i was 8 yrs old. i couldnt imagine where i would be without that release


----------



## Lacy (Mar 21, 2008)

*Since I found this thread I have decided to get my keyboard out and start practicing again. I had tucked it away for a number of years but it is OUT!!!!*
*So thanks to all you people here for the inspiration.*
*Plus hubby wants me to teach him how to read music and play chords.*
*It will be something enjoyable we can do together.*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 21, 2008)

Good stuff Lacy!!!


----------



## Thebot (Mar 21, 2008)

finally got this shit setup. Been mad lazy about it for the last couple years. Lemme know what you think. Enjoy

MySpace.com - TheBot - Hip Hop / Indie / Psychedelic - www.myspace.com/thebotbeatsback


----------



## Lacy (Mar 21, 2008)

*I got my keyboard out today and set it up.*


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 22, 2008)

Thebot said:


> finally got this shit setup. Been mad lazy about it for the last couple years. Lemme know what you think. Enjoy
> 
> MySpace.com - TheBot - Hip Hop / Indie / Psychedelic - www.myspace.com/thebotbeatsback


dope music man i'd send you my link but got my name an pics all in it, feelin that style though. Are you using reason for production?


EDIT: fuck it here's the link lol no more faces or names MySpace.com - Storm (Emcee) Sector XII Hip Hop / Hip Hop / Hip Hop - www.myspace.com/scideways


----------



## Thebot (Mar 23, 2008)

Stormfront said:


> dope music man i'd send you my link but got my name an pics all in it, feelin that style though. Are you using reason for production?
> 
> 
> EDIT: fuck it here's the link lol no more faces or names MySpace.com - Storm (Emcee) Sector XII Hip Hop / Hip Hop / Hip Hop - www.myspace.com/scideways


i like your flow man. sounds good. i only use reason for the drum sequencing. i use a korg tr workstation for all the bass and other keys, and a fender strat run through a boss gt-6 for all the guitar and trippy effects. i run protools LE for tracking/mixing/editing. the only midi i use is on the drums, everything is i track straight in live. i was trying to add you but your page trips up like half way through loading. still played the music though.
peace.


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 23, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Since I found this thread I have decided to get my keyboard out and start practicing again. I had tucked it away for a number of years but it is OUT!!!!*
> *So thanks to all you people here for the inspiration.*
> *Plus hubby wants me to teach him how to read music and play chords.*
> *It will be something enjoyable we can do together.*


that put a smile on my face..as the author of this amazingly inspirational thread i will accept you smokin me up in return if im ever in your neck of the woods lol


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 23, 2008)

Thebot said:


> finally got this shit setup. Been mad lazy about it for the last couple years. Lemme know what you think. Enjoy
> 
> MySpace.com - TheBot - Hip Hop / Indie / Psychedelic - MySpace.com - TheBot - Virginia Beach, Virginia - Hip Hop / Indie / Psychedelic - www.myspace.com/thebotbeatsback


probably my favorite thing ive heard so far on here..similar to what i do. nice


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 23, 2008)

Stormfront said:


> dope music man i'd send you my link but got my name an pics all in it, feelin that style though. Are you using reason for production?
> 
> 
> EDIT: fuck it here's the link lol no more faces or names MySpace.com - Storm (Emcee) Sector XII Hip Hop / Hip Hop / Hip Hop - MySpace.com - Storm (Emcee) Sector XII - Beirut, Massachusetts - Hip Hop / Hip Hop / Hip Hop - www.myspace.com/scideways


that was nice..you fuckin killed it on that last verse on the song struggles, i was feelin that


----------



## Thebot (Mar 23, 2008)

jbreeze said:


> probably my favorite thing ive heard so far on here..similar to what i do. nice


i appreciate it man. put alot of heart into this stuff. ive played all sorts of styles over the years and still do, this stuff i guess is just the most descriptive of me. anyways thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 23, 2008)

jbreeze said:


> that was nice..you fuckin killed it on that last verse on the song struggles, i was feelin that


damn that track is soooo old but yea i left it up for so long cuz people like the quick flows, i got a style similar to old bone thugs, i gotta put some new material up but my studio was having probs in the area i had to move some equipment back into my house and set up there again

i love reason for its drums, but i like fruity loops too, you just need to work a lil more to get it sounding good and gritty in FL...thats why i have my alesis sr-16 though, i also run an M audio 49e through the computer to do my basslines and melodies, but i've got live guitarists and drummers too, recording on a DP-01 multitrack by tascam, through a mackie mixer(1202), and the AKG perception 200 for my mic, i have a pretty decent setup, and knowledge considering im doing it all alone for the most part, my DJ is my co-producer but still my student lol

glad you guys liked the music, i know my page sucks im in the process of designing a new easy to load layout without flashy shit that nobody needs i just want people to hear the music not see who my friends are read my comment all that other bullshit myspace makes you think you need lmao.


----------



## Thebot (Mar 23, 2008)

I hear that, only reason I made that shit was to try to have more people hear my music. To be honest though, I don't give a fuck. I enjoy it and that's all that matters. I really only do it for myself.


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 24, 2008)

Stormfront said:


> damn that track is soooo old but yea i left it up for so long cuz people like the quick flows, i got a style similar to old bone thugs, i gotta put some new material up but my studio was having probs in the area i had to move some equipment back into my house and set up there again
> 
> i love reason for its drums, but i like fruity loops too, you just need to work a lil more to get it sounding good and gritty in FL...thats why i have my alesis sr-16 though, i also run an M audio 49e through the computer to do my basslines and melodies, but i've got live guitarists and drummers too, recording on a DP-01 multitrack by tascam, through a mackie mixer(1202), and the AKG perception 200 for my mic, i have a pretty decent setup, and knowledge considering im doing it all alone for the most part, my DJ is my co-producer but still my student lol
> 
> glad you guys liked the music, i know my page sucks im in the process of designing a new easy to load layout without flashy shit that nobody needs i just want people to hear the music not see who my friends are read my comment all that other bullshit myspace makes you think you need lmao.


lol I thought of bone thugs after I listened to it..I was thinkin "1st of the month" lol that was my shit


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 27, 2008)

jbreeze said:


> lol I thought of bone thugs after I listened to it..I was thinkin "1st of the month" lol that was my shit


haha yea btnh is my shit! got every album + every mo thugs album plus most of the affiliates...i got a thing for the fast flows, some of my newer tracks put that flow to shame though, I could break the world record at speed flowing(no bullshit), but i aint about to try an get fame from that...like say...twista...lmao hes sick, but i like real talk flows, an im all about putting a message out through good ol hard work, aint no shortcuts in good music.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 27, 2008)

_Yeah me too. Once you start trying to please an audience, I think you tend to lose a part of yourself._
_I don't have sound set up on my 'puter but I should_
_I'd like to check it out storm._


Thebot said:


> I hear that, only reason I made that shit was to try to have more people hear my music. To be honest though, I don't give a fuck. I enjoy it and that's all that matters. I really only do it for myself.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 27, 2008)

I've played drums for 42 yrs. nothing better than twisting 1 up and playing
Good times ... Good times


----------



## omemzc13 (Mar 27, 2008)

i rap i want to start makeing beats and freestyle over them u dig..

ive been freestyleing for a little while yeah since i was a child..ive been going crazy getting wild smokeing that bud till i cant here through my ear buds .. posted up with the hardest hittiners..cronic tokers weeda smokers jokeing macking these hoes i love them with them french pedicured toes..always finding ways to come up with that dough.


----------



## Thebot (Mar 27, 2008)

omemzc13 said:


> i rap i want to start makeing beats and freestyle over them u dig..
> 
> ive been freestyleing for a little while yeah since i was a child..ive been going crazy getting wild smokeing that bud till i cant here through my ear buds .. posted up with the hardest hittiners..cronic tokers weeda smokers jokeing macking these hoes i love them with them french pedicured toes..always finding ways to come up with that dough.


uhhh.....word


----------



## mexiblunt (Mar 27, 2008)

That's tight man. mastering is a tricky process eh? I took an audio engineering course as well. Built a studio for our band etc, but we still send it out to get mastered. you can make or break a mix with mastering.


Stormfront said:


> the greatest thing about music, is that it is available for anyone, if you wish to become an engineer, a producer, a composer, or an artist, YOU CAN!
> 
> right now i'm dabbling in the process of mastering, tryig to learn without a teacher is harder i think, but definitely more enjoyable, i took a clas to become an audio engineer, and after 6 months i got a shiny piece of paper that said i was certified, since then I've taught myself about 90% more than i ever learned in that class....
> 
> ...


</IMG></IMG>


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 28, 2008)

mexiblunt said:


> That's tight man. mastering is a tricky process eh? I took an audio engineering course as well. Built a studio for our band etc, but we still send it out to get mastered. you can make or break a mix with mastering,
> It all comes down to your ears.Brilliant producers can hear ,not better,but more precisely .That makes all the differance in final mixdown, a second set of ears is useful too,as you can get overinvolved with detail and lose the big picture.


----------



## mexiblunt (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah I hear that. In the beginning you go hard at mixing and pull an all nighter or something. the next day you come in and listen and it's like wow that sounds like crap! 
I have learned to recognize fatigue on the ears and then there is nothing you can do but take a break. coupled with the fact that when your mixing you are physically hearing the same freq and tonnes over and over so those little hairs in you ear responsible for each diff freq get tired quicker.


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 28, 2008)

omemzc13 said:


> i rap i want to start makeing beats and freestyle over them u dig..
> 
> ive been freestyleing for a little while yeah since i was a child..ive been going crazy getting wild smokeing that bud till i cant here through my ear buds .. posted up with the hardest hittiners..cronic tokers weeda smokers jokeing macking these hoes i love them with them french pedicured toes..always finding ways to come up with that dough.


.....lol....


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 28, 2008)

fa shizle my nizzle


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 29, 2008)

wait...what? lol was that a rhyme? i kid i kid

i dig homie i dig...start slow take music classes if you can, i couldn't afford them so i taught myself but that takes much longer...usually....best of luck to ya


----------



## corester123 (Mar 29, 2008)

Little somethin i made in Fl Studio 7

Dans Sexy Beat: listen online

Beat Fer Heat: listen online


----------



## jbreeze (Apr 1, 2008)

corester123 said:


> Little somethin i made in Fl Studio 7
> 
> Dans Sexy Beat: listen online
> 
> Beat Fer Heat: listen online


 do you need to download it?


----------



## thunderchunkie (Apr 3, 2008)

here, i put a vid on you tube for fun, hehe.
YouTube - Boring guitar crap, lol


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 4, 2008)

Lol I wa reading you hated 2 am 3 am 4 am schools studio sessions. Thats when most recording goes on at out studio. Lotta day sleep or appointments thenrecord from 7 pm til 7 am .I always keep a small preproduction setup at home and a good full blown protools HD set up at the main studio. I also tend to keep a simple mxox 2 setup and laptop for round trips incase on the road something comes up and we wanna catch a quick rough of it.I remember back to when it was always an old 4 track,reel to reel recorder unless you had a little money then you had a 4 track and DAT machine.Little roland 808 drum pad machine.Simple casio keyboard and a beat to hell shure mic all run through a pair of banged up cerwin vegas monitors lol oh how times have changed


----------



## Thebot (Apr 4, 2008)

lots of audio engineers on rollitup, pretty cool


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 4, 2008)

Bass Player here. Gibsons and Epiphone's
Like to play lots of different music, But I always seem to come back to the Blues
THe Blues had a little baby and called it Rock and Roll..
Allman Brothers
Govt MULE, Allen Woody Era
Dead, PigPen era
And Lately its been a lot of the human train wreck,,,AMY WINEHOUSE...Good Music
Check out pic below...LMAO


----------



## mr j2 (Apr 5, 2008)

Guitar player. I play almost anything. I'm alright but never dedicated myself enough to learn more about music theory. I never actually write songs but when I do play it's usually 30% actual songs and 70% of me just making up my own jams. Anyone have anything recorded? People should post their stuff (if they haven't already). I have a recording program that I used to mess around with, maybe I'll make a RIU song


----------



## jbreeze (Apr 7, 2008)

mr j2 said:


> Guitar player. I play almost anything. I'm alright but never dedicated myself enough to learn more about music theory. I never actually write songs but when I do play it's usually 30% actual songs and 70% of me just making up my own jams. Anyone have anything recorded? People should post their stuff (if they haven't already). I have a recording program that I used to mess around with, maybe I'll make a RIU song


im a fan of making a RIU song..that would be funny


----------



## jbreeze (Apr 7, 2008)

everyone has stoppin postin music..where are the tunes??


----------



## Aresvalles (Apr 7, 2008)

My band is called Labmonkey, 
You can check us out at ThrowYourPoo.com or LabmonkeyOnline.com. You can even check out MySpace.com/labmonkeytheband
Let me know what you think.


----------



## jbreeze (Apr 8, 2008)

Aresvalles said:


> My band is called Labmonkey,
> You can check us out at ThrowYourPoo.com or LabmonkeyOnline.com. You can even check out MySpace.com/labmonkeytheband
> Let me know what you think.


welcome to the site..i cant really hear the vocals but i like the vibe..i hear system of a down in your sound


----------



## Robert Plant (Apr 8, 2008)

ive been playing Guitar for some years and now thinking of taking up bass, Bassest how fun is playing bass alone?? i know theres quite a few bass solos but just playing the same bass line over and over seems like it would get boring?


----------



## mr j2 (Apr 8, 2008)

Boo bass, stick to guitar it's a lot more fun unless you get really good at playing bass or are playing in a ska or funk band or something


----------



## cream8 (Apr 11, 2008)

fuck that im a bass player..but im a guitarist too. soo...i se..


----------



## Thebot (Apr 11, 2008)

cream8 said:


> fuck that im a bass player..but im a guitarist too. soo...i se..


your avatar is chill


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 12, 2008)

I play guitar mostly (Fender & PRS), but also play a bit of bass and drums. One thing I don't do is sing. 

BTW, did any other females post to this thread?


----------



## Thebot (Apr 12, 2008)

lacy did, she plays keys


----------



## jbreeze (Apr 12, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> I play guitar mostly (Fender & PRS), but also play a bit of bass and drums. One thing I don't do is sing.
> 
> BTW, did any other females post to this thread?


hey milf, i just saw your gear shot in the other thread...must i say, niiiiiccce


----------



## jbreeze (Apr 12, 2008)

i dream of a wall of prs's at night..got a strat and an epiphone and a couple acoustics. Milfweed has a guitar center in her house


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 12, 2008)

I've had a really, really, really long time to collect all this shit!


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 12, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> I play guitar mostly (Fender & PRS), but also play a bit of bass and drums. One thing I don't do is sing.
> 
> BTW, did any other females post to this thread?


 

I play the guitar too... well I am learning, started taking lessons a couple of years ago with the Behringer guitar combo. Don't take lessons so much anymore, might start back so I can get faster. And I love to play and sing metal!!!

Now I have the Fender 60th anniversary stratocaster and the Behringer Axe, with the port for hooking up to my PC... it's sweet


WWW


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 12, 2008)

I've played drums for 42 yrs. Done santa parades, expo 67, pipe band in santa parade is rough wearing a kilt and having a metal drum brace freezing your leg, never mind the frosted nuts. Now it's just old rock. Do a doob and drum... Do a doob and drum.
good times.. good times


----------



## shamegame (Apr 12, 2008)

If anyone needs a drummer PM me .


----------



## Lacy (Apr 13, 2008)

_Yes I did. I don't play guitar but I sing and play the piano (keyboards) _
_I love singing but my music is a very personal thing for me. I don't often share it with anyone._


MsMILFweed said:


> I play guitar mostly (Fender & PRS), but also play a bit of bass and drums. One thing I don't do is sing.
> 
> BTW, did any other females post to this thread?


----------



## jbreeze (Apr 17, 2008)

the ladies are representing now..im still not hearin much new music tho


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2008)

i'm a rock star.

just added ...... YouTube - doomed


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 18, 2008)

OK.. we'll here's me 
YouSendIt - Send large files - transfer delivery - FTP Replacement

It's my version of Space Oddity (Bowie). It's my brother and I. He's doing the singing, keyboards and acoustic guitar on the right channel.

I'm playing everything else, bass, drums, acoustic guitar (on the left), lead solo, stylophone, funny noises, etc. It's all me ..oh and I think I'm singing some very faint (off sounding) harmony somewhere. lol .. I hate singing. It's not finished, I still have another solo to do down on the end.. but somehow I think I wont be finishing this song.

Would love to hear your thoughts. The link will only be good for 7 days.


----------



## jbreeze (Apr 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm a rock star.
> 
> just added ...... YouTube - doomed


another timeless classic by fdd..were all "doomed"


----------



## jbreeze (Apr 18, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> OK.. we'll here's me
> YouSendIt - Send large files - transfer delivery - FTP Replacement
> 
> It's my version of Space Oddity (Bowie). It's my brother and I. He's doing the singing, keyboards and acoustic guitar on the right channel.
> ...


me likey alot..msmilfweed is a rocker, and i think she wants to marry me..well im honored and i accept your proposal msmilfweed. I get half the paul reed smiths in the divorce


----------



## Thebot (Apr 18, 2008)

hahhah i did a remix of this song like 2 years back and my computer crashed and this was 1 of 3 songs i didnt store to my hard drive so i lost it. this shit sounds really good vocally, because its obviously not bowie but i did enjoy this shit, im about to post some new folk shit ive been working on. enjoy.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

*As soon as I get some speakers hooked up to this piece of **** I would love to listen to everything. *


----------



## jbreeze (Apr 19, 2008)

Thebot said:


> hahhah i did a remix of this song like 2 years back and my computer crashed and this was 1 of 3 songs i didnt store to my hard drive so i lost it. this shit sounds really good vocally, because its obviously not bowie but i did enjoy this shit, im about to post some new folk shit ive been working on. enjoy.


...wheres the link bot?


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 19, 2008)

jbreeze said:


> me likey alot..msmilfweed is a rocker, and i think she wants to marry me..well im honored and i accept your proposal msmilfweed. I get half the paul reed smiths in the divorce


Yeah, but I'll get the Porche and the 6 million dollar house at the top of the hill, right? (You can keep the kids).... oh and I get to keep all the good genetic seeds.


----------



## HereToBlaze (Apr 19, 2008)

I play the drums for a metal band ill make recordings sometime, right now all the recordings i got have my identity and don't wanna go there.


----------



## JiggyJogger (Apr 19, 2008)

Get Your Own Player!

">
Get Your Own Player!

i make alot of music..i play guitar and whatever i can get a hold of..im mostly a rock n roll dude but i make techno rock fusion type stuff all the time.heres a link im not sure if it'll work on here tell me what u guys think. ill get a link peoples....didnt work


----------



## jbreeze (Apr 24, 2008)

JiggyJogger said:


> Get Your Own Player!
> 
> ">
> Get Your Own Player!
> ...


lookin forward to it, i need some new tunes on here


----------



## JiggyJogger (Apr 24, 2008)

ha i been tryin but cant find my backups and whatnot to upload ill get it goin tho


----------



## EMDrummer (Apr 25, 2008)

jbreeze said:


> Im not critical person brother..unless your a cocky shit, and even then I would just bet your ass and then make peace with you lol. If aything I guess as a guitar player I wasn't "impressed" with the guitar work but sometimes simple is all you need. As im listening im thinking "the drummer can groove", then I saw your screen name lol. Nice work my friend


Yeah, thanks for the review, man. I haven't been on the forum in a while, so, I'm a good month and a half late. Thanks though. We have some videos on youtube, but the quality of the audio, since we used a cheap digital camera and not the multi-tracker I own as heard in the recording I showed you, is just... just awful.


----------



## jbreeze (Apr 30, 2008)

EMDrummer said:


> Yeah, thanks for the review, man. I haven't been on the forum in a while, so, I'm a good month and a half late. Thanks though. We have some videos on youtube, but the quality of the audio, since we used a cheap digital camera and not the multi-tracker I own as heard in the recording I showed you, is just... just awful.


no prob..put up some new stuff when you get some


----------



## EMDrummer (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, the band's being really dodgy, we haven't played for a couple of months, it's pretty annoying, we hang out and smoke all the time, but we haven't jammed, it's getting kind of old. Guitarist keeps telling me he wants to play but I never hear anything beyond that.


----------



## jbreeze (May 3, 2008)

EMDrummer said:


> Yeah, the band's being really dodgy, we haven't played for a couple of months, it's pretty annoying, we hang out and smoke all the time, but we haven't jammed, it's getting kind of old. Guitarist keeps telling me he wants to play but I never hear anything beyond that.


lol that just painted a picture of an anti weed commercial..group of stoners sittin around baked bein lazy.."say no to drugs kids"..thats funny, get some new band mates man


----------



## EMDrummer (May 12, 2008)

Haha, yeah, when I read it now it does sound like that. Anyway, I want everyone to check out this new video I made yesterday I believe. It's a drum solo, I personally hate drum solos, but seeing as I haven't played with the band in forever, I had to do something, and all I know how to play is the drums. And I don't wanna leave the band, they're cool people, nice guys, it's just as far as running the music business goes, they're almost clueless. Anyway, here's the video.

YouTube - Improvised Drum Jam + Solo with Standing Finish

I've gotten basically nothing but shit comments on it so far, I can't really be THAT bad, I'm probably not great at soloing, I just hate doing it.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 12, 2008)

I've recorded two techno-ish songs. Lemme find a place to upload them ... 



jbreeze said:


> I play guitar and bass and shit but I love to make electronic/ambient type music..anyone record music here?? I want some links, I wanna hear some shit. Bump bump


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 12, 2008)

Here we go ...

CanadianCoyote's Fan Club &#124; OurStage.com

My stuff is on the right hand side. Scroll down to listen to both songs ...

"Chains" is in the rough demo stage at the moment. Please be kind to me; but constructive criticism is never a bad thing!


----------



## NIMBIN (May 14, 2008)

MySpace.com - good ol aussie bushbeat - wulguru to happy valley, AU - Big Beat / Minimalist / Psychedelic - www.myspace.com/httpwwwmyspacecomhawkface

these are just shitty dreamtime beats i made on the computer, i actually jam live with bongos, didgerido, guitar etc.


----------



## PegasusRideR (May 15, 2008)

I play drums with a band, bass in the school band and guitar at home. I'd put some recordings but it'll be same as putting my photo as this is a pot growing site..


----------



## jbreeze (May 16, 2008)

EMDrummer said:


> Haha, yeah, when I read it now it does sound like that. Anyway, I want everyone to check out this new video I made yesterday I believe. It's a drum solo, I personally hate drum solos, but seeing as I haven't played with the band in forever, I had to do something, and all I know how to play is the drums. And I don't wanna leave the band, they're cool people, nice guys, it's just as far as running the music business goes, they're almost clueless. Anyway, here's the video.
> 
> YouTube - Improvised Drum Jam + Solo with Standing Finish
> 
> I've gotten basically nothing but shit comments on it so far, I can't really be THAT bad, I'm probably not great at soloing, I just hate doing it.


its not bad..is that your real hair?


----------



## EMDrummer (May 16, 2008)

Yeah, I'm a stoner, I love The Beatles, what do you expect? haha


----------



## CrazethTrumpetous (May 20, 2008)

Do we have any jazz musicians out there?

>peace<


----------



## honkeytown (Jun 16, 2008)

myspace.com/brianeskew

check it out. I have been playing for a while now....and everything you hear on there is done by me


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 4, 2008)

I make beats and engineer. I have worked with a few houston artists and a few from around the u.s. and one from the u.k. 
I have some music on my myspace page if anyone would like to hear....

MySpace.com - Joe Gallo Productions - HOUSTON, Texas - Rap / R&B / Hip Hop - www.myspace.com/joegalloproductions


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 7, 2008)

Bass player here..love gettin in the pocket and playin in the groove


----------

